# My Tokay gecko.



## basin79 (Aug 27, 2016)

Zeus.

I've only managed to get pics of my the little fella with my phone. I'm hoping I manage to get some camera pics of him at some point.








Here's a video of him having an adult locust.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## ZooRex (Aug 28, 2016)

Great name for a tokay. They do have the attitude of a cosmic ruler.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 28, 2016)

ZooRex said:


> Great name for a tokay. They do have the attitude of a cosmic ruler.


It did seem apt.


----------



## shining (Aug 28, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Zeus.
> 
> I've only managed to get pics of my the little fella with my phone. I'm hoping I manage to get some camera pics of him at some point.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I've been wanting a Tokay for a long time now.

Have you bitten by him?


----------



## basin79 (Aug 28, 2016)

shining said:


> Very nice. I've been wanting a Tokay for a long time now.
> 
> Have you bitten by him?


Not by Zeus no, but I was bitten by one many years ago. Hung on for an hour. Not too bad but not pleasant for such a small lizard. Hurts quite a bit when they press down.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 28, 2016)

Very nice looking gecko!  Just in case, feel like I should mention--given that you don't seem to be calcium-dusting, you should make sure to really gut-load the insects to make sure the Ca-P ratio is fine. 

I'm always impressed that such a big animal can hang by its toes off a glass wall.


----------



## Mattkc (Aug 31, 2016)

Cute fella... If you like to handle your geckos, the time will come when he eventually bites and probably wont let go - Tokay's and some monitors are notorious for this. If possible, turn him over on his back, which will disorient and will usually let go in a few minutes (sometimes wrapping him up in a towel helps before turning on back) . If that doesn't work try dunking him in cold water!


----------



## Napier19 (Aug 31, 2016)

Always been one of my favorite lizards. I've only ever seen one at LPS and it was almost grown so I passed. Gorgeous specimen!


----------



## basin79 (Sep 3, 2016)

Napier19 said:


> Always been one of my favorite lizards. I've only ever seen one at LPS and it was almost grown so I passed. Gorgeous specimen!


Tokay's are stunning. I was a bit gutted when he dropped his tail tail at the pet shop. The replacement doesn't have the nobbly exterior.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 3, 2016)

Mattkc said:


> Cute fella... If you like to handle your geckos, the time will come when he eventually bites and probably wont let go - Tokay's and some monitors are notorious for this. If possible, turn him over on his back, which will disorient and will usually let go in a few minutes (sometimes wrapping him up in a towel helps before turning on back) . If that doesn't work try dunking him in cold water!


Zeus will never be handled by me unless he needs to go to the vets. He doesn't like me and that's fine. 

I little bit dies in me when I see a tame Tokay. It's like it's been broken. 

I was bit by the Tokay I had many years ago. The little sod hung on for an hour. Hurt a bit too for such a small lizard.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 3, 2016)

Zeus eating a couple of moths.


----------



## basin79 (Nov 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pipa (Nov 20, 2016)

Ive seen tame Tokays ... big fatty beasts sitting on shoulders at reptile shows .... not sure how you tame a Tokay . haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 20, 2016)

Pipa said:


> Ive seen tame Tokays ... big fatty beasts sitting on shoulders at reptile shows .... not sure how you tame a Tokay . haha


It breaks my heart when I see a tame Tokay. They should be little buggers.


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 21, 2016)

Awesome Gecko. I have seen them barking on the roof of the patio in my hotel in Bali, Indonesia and I have seen little eggs all over the walls in a garbage area in Bangkok, Thailand. They are well adapted to human habitations and I think their pissy nature helps them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 21, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Awesome Gecko. I have seen them barking on the roof of the patio in my hotel in Bali, Indonesia and I have seen little eggs all over the walls in a garbage area in Bangkok, Thailand. They are well adapted to human habitations and I think their pissy nature helps them.


They are great at clearing pests and taking out annoying moths so I can well imagine they'd be encouraged to take up resident. I know I'd sooner clean a little bit of shite up than have pests running around.

Zeus barks at night and I absolutely love it.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## flatwormlover11 (Dec 13, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Zeus.
> 
> I've only managed to get pics of my the little fella with my phone. I'm hoping I manage to get some camera pics of him at some point.
> 
> ...


cool! i have a golden gecko. thanks for responding on my comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kailique (Dec 15, 2016)

My guy is tame but he is still a little dick.  He runs to the entrance towards my hands when he wants to come out and if he does not want to hangout with me he stays in his cage and if i try to take him out his wrath is fierce so i just let him decide. When he is out he crawls on me like a tree or jumps to the nearest wall and scurries about.   

You dont have to break them, just earn their trust.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 15, 2016)

Kailique said:


> My guy is tame but he is still a little dick.  He runs to the entrance towards my hands when he wants to come out and if he does not want to hangout with me he stays in his cage and if i try to take him out his wrath is fierce so i just let him decide. When he is out he crawls on me like a tree or jumps to the nearest wall and scurries about.
> 
> You dont have to break them, just earn their trust.


My little man detests me. And that's the way I like it. He looks at me with contempt and if he was able and had a bell I'm sure he'd ring it whilst barking "monkey boy get me some food".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kailique (Dec 15, 2016)

basin79 said:


> My little man detests me. And that's the way I like it. He looks at me with contempt and if he was able and had a bell I'm sure he'd ring it whilst barking "monkey boy get me some food".[/QUO
> 
> XD wow, aha. He seems wonderful! the huge range of tokay personality astounds me!! however most personalities are in the pissed/arrogant/prideful/defensive/cheeky ranges but they are the best!


----------



## basin79 (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Dec 20, 2016)

My gf and I had one once.  We bought it because we felt sorry for the poor thing and the caretakers at the pet store were terrified of it.  It was skinny and had your typical tokay attitude to boot.  We got it set up and it took a few days before we could get it to eat and we later found out that it loved mealies, which also helped fatten her up to a healthy weight.  Will never forget, once we had to do a deep clean on her tank (she was very mean and would attack you if you even opened the door to her enclosure.  We had to use  the thick double insulated gloves and when she bit onto the glove, you could still feel the pain) and my gf had her in her hand (gloves on) the tokay I guess did a self defense poo, literally shot it clear across the living room (a good 5-6ft poo shoot) Next thing I know I hear my gf shriek in fear and I about died from laughing.  It stunk so badly and it's poo got on my gf and everything else (pain to clean up).  Looking back it was pretty hilarious.  We did have a lot of issues with ours trying to keep a healthy weight.  We did a bunch of research and kept the enclosure requirements as they should have been, fed calcium dusted mealies and roaches.  She would stop eating for a week or two at a time, lose weight, would even refuse mealies.  She was terrified of crickets (in the pet store her tank was full of them, crawling all over her.  One of my co-workers was in love with her and bought her off us.  Had her for a few months before she died.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 20, 2016)

Goodlukwitthat said:


> My gf and I had one once.  We bought it because we felt sorry for the poor thing and the caretakers at the pet store were terrified of it.  It was skinny and had your typical tokay attitude to boot.  We got it set up and it took a few days before we could get it to eat and we later found out that it loved mealies, which also helped fatten her up to a healthy weight.  Will never forget, once we had to do a deep clean on her tank (she was very mean and would attack you if you even opened the door to her enclosure.  We had to use  the thick double insulated gloves and when she bit onto the glove, you could still feel the pain) and my gf had her in her hand (gloves on) the tokay I guess did a self defense poo, literally shot it clear across the living room (a good 5-6ft poo shoot) Next thing I know I hear my gf shriek in fear and I about died from laughing.  It stunk so badly and it's poo got on my gf and everything else (pain to clean up).  Looking back it was pretty hilarious.  We did have a lot of issues with ours trying to keep a healthy weight.  We did a bunch of research and kept the enclosure requirements as they should have been, fed calcium dusted mealies and roaches.  She would stop eating for a week or two at a time, lose weight, would even refuse mealies.  She was terrified of crickets (in the pet store her tank was full of them, crawling all over her.  One of my co-workers was in love with her and bought her off us.  Had her for a few months before she died.


Poor bloody lass. Shops like that need shutting down. If it was a puppy or kitten that was being mistreated they'd get reported and something would be done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Matttoadman (Jan 25, 2017)

Very cool! Don't get offended by this question (so many do). Is this a captive bred or wild caught?


----------



## basin79 (Jan 25, 2017)

Matttoadman said:


> Very cool! Don't get offended by this question (so many do). Is this a captive bred or wild caught?


This little man was CB. I do think more and more are these days thankfully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matttoadman (Jan 25, 2017)

They CBs seem stockier than the wild caught. The CBs don't seem very common over here in the US. Hard to compete with 15$ wilds.


----------



## basin79 (Jan 26, 2017)

Matttoadman said:


> They CBs seem stockier than the wild caught. The CBs don't seem very common over here in the US. Hard to compete with 15$ wilds.


I think my little man was £30 but whilst trying to catch him he dropped his tail so I got him for £20. 

They do come in very, very cheap wc. Which is a shame as they could be looked at as an almost disposable lizard.


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jan 29, 2017)

Zeus looks like a happy Tokay. Or at least as happy as a Tokay can be haha I've always liked the big attitude they have. Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Beautiful little guy. Just started keeping herps and am hoping to get a Tokay at some point. Very neat and hard to argue with an attitude like that


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 7, 2017)

Tokai? Instead of water loves to drink wine?


----------



## basin79 (Feb 7, 2017)

pannaking22 said:


> Beautiful little guy. Just started keeping herps and am hoping to get a Tokay at some point. Very neat and hard to argue with an attitude like that


They're fantastic. Really, really beautiful little lizards. You'll not be disappointed if you eventually get hold of one.


----------



## basin79 (Feb 7, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Tokai? Instead of water loves to drink wine?


Wine is filthy. He'd never stoop that low.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 7, 2017)

basin79 said:


> They're fantastic. Really, really beautiful little lizards. You'll not be disappointed if you eventually get hold of one.


Well I did just get a crestie over the weekend, so now it seems like I have the gecko bug lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 9, 2017)

Decided my little man's home needed a hit of attention.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Feb 9, 2017)

Very nice! I assume pothos or philodendron for the ground plant, but what's the climbing one?


----------



## basin79 (Feb 9, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Very nice! I assume pothos or philodendron for the ground plant, but what's the climbing one?


Yes they're Epipremnum aureu. The climbing one is Plasticiem fakus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## keeper1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Their everywhere in my house never really considered them to be pets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 12, 2017)

keeper1 said:


> Their everywhere in my house never really considered them to be pets


And I bet they're welcomed aren't they? Taking care of pests?


----------



## RTTB (Feb 14, 2017)

I was enamored by Tokays as a kid and had several of them growing up. I recall them being bitey snappy ornery and grouchy and I loved them for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 17, 2017)

basin79 said:


> It breaks my heart when I see a tame Tokay. They should be little buggers.


In all fairness I have a good friend with a tame tokay and it's not like he hurt the gecko taming it down he got it as a cb baby and just worked with it very gently since it was very young for a very very long time, doing things like gently prodding it and having it skitter onto his hand and offering insects out of his hands and moving very slowly around it. He then slowly painstakingly increasing how much he moved his hands around the gecko and how intrusive he was in the enclosure and if he freaked it out he'd give it a while to calm down and he continued this for quite a while until he gradually got to the point it allowed him to actually just reach in and pick it up. I actually found the amount of work he put in to gain it's trust without stressing the animal very much quite admirable but that's just my opinion.


----------



## basin79 (Feb 17, 2017)

dragonfire1577 said:


> In all fairness I have a good friend with a tame tokay and it's not like he hurt the gecko taming it down he got it as a cb baby and just worked with it very gently since it was very young for a very very long time, doing things like gently prodding it and having it skitter onto his hand and offering insects out of his hands and moving very slowly around it. He then slowly painstakingly increasing how much he moved his hands around the gecko and how intrusive he was in the enclosure and if he freaked it out he'd give it a while to calm down and he continued this for quite a while until he gradually got to the point it allowed him to actually just reach in and pick it up. I actually found the amount of work he put in to gain it's trust without stressing the animal very much quite admirable but that's just my opinion.


It's all down to choice at the end of the day. I just prefer Tokay's to be themselves. And in typing that I appreciate it makes little sense but I know what I mean. 

If I wanted a tame gecko I'd have bought a Leo. 

And I'm not saying/typing those that spend the time to quiet down their Tokay's are wrong to do so. It's just something I'd never want to do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 17, 2017)

basin79 said:


> It's all down to choice at the end of the day. I just prefer Tokay's to be themselves. And in typing that I appreciate it makes little sense but I know what I mean.
> 
> If I wanted a tame gecko I'd have bought a Leo.
> 
> And I'm not saying/typing those that spend the time to quiet down their Tokay's are wrong to do so. It's just something I'd never want to do.


Yep I get what you mean you just like them to act 100% naturally including fear of humans and that makes sense I just made my comment because you said tame tokay's are heartbreaking but I just didn't see a problem there provided the gecko was worked with gently until it gains your trust and is not pushed too hard until it gives in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 28, 2017)

Mourning Gecko.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Leila (Mar 29, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Mourning Gecko.


Who died? Not Zeus, right?


----------



## basin79 (Mar 29, 2017)

Leila said:


> Who died? Not Zeus, right?


No. It was just a play on words. A Mourning Gecko is a species of gecko.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 29, 2017)

basin79 said:


> No. It was just a play on words. A Mourning Gecko is a species of gecko.


And don't I feel like a goof now...lmao!!!!


----------



## basin79 (Mar 30, 2017)

Leila said:


> And don't I feel like a goof now...lmao!!!!


You weren't the only who thought something bad had happened.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 7, 2017)

I'm not understanding why a tamed tokay is a heartbreaking sight... In my opinion an animal that fears it's owner is even more so.

And yes I'm aware that some animals just won't settle down and need special accommodations as a result, but it's worth a shot to at least develop a "relationship" where the animal tolerates your intrusion/presence.

Taming as I see it is a way to make a more pleasant life for the animals as well, as getting stressed every time they see or come into contact with humans can't be healthy either. Especially since they share the same space, having an animal at least conditioned not to go into flight or fight mode is mutually beneficial.

I can't imagine letting my snapping turtle "be itself" without taming and then trying to move it for cage maintenance or health check ups. Mine tolerates handling, for which I am grateful, since an irate specimen, wc or captive bred is a potential medical hazard, and a sight to behold.


----------



## schmiggle (May 7, 2017)

Tleilaxu said:


> I'm not understanding why a tamed tokay is a heartbreaking sight... In my opinion an animal that fears it's owner is even more so.
> 
> And yes I'm aware that some animals just won't settle down and need special accommodations as a result, but it's worth a shot to at least develop a "relationship" where the animal tolerates your intrusion/presence.
> 
> ...


Aren't Tokays naturally aggressive either way? So they could be used to you and not afraid of you but still be highly territorial. They'll only become tame if they figure out that you're a convenient source of food.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 7, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Aren't Tokays naturally aggressive either way? So they could be used to you and not afraid of you but still be highly territorial. They'll only become tame if they figure out that you're a convenient source of food.


They are reputed to have a strong personality yes, whether it's born out of fear or territorial tendacies is the main issue, I brought up in the post. Since I'm sure both postures used in defense of life and territory are very similar especially to the untrained eye.

And yes food bribes are certainly a way to an animals heart.


----------



## basin79 (May 8, 2017)

Tleilaxu said:


> I'm not understanding why a tamed tokay is a heartbreaking sight... In my opinion an animal that fears it's owner is even more so.
> 
> And yes I'm aware that some animals just won't settle down and need special accommodations as a result, but it's worth a shot to at least develop a "relationship" where the animal tolerates your intrusion/presence.
> 
> ...


I get this a lot. There's absolutely no benefit to Zeus of being tame. He isn't messed with. I change his water during the day whilst he's asleep and feed him 99% of the time at night where we don't get close to each other.

I prefer to see him as a free spirit (ironic I know seeing he's essentially a prisoner) and I don't want to take that away from him.

If he'd ever have to go to the vet he'd obviously become very stressed at having to be handled but I'm sure they'd get stressed at some point whilst being "tamed".

Now don't get me wrong. My 2 reticulated pythons got tap trained. As I had to interact with them more and it was obviously a lot safer to have a switched off snake.

That typed one of them still bit me twice. One my fault the other I'm laying firmly on her.

That's my take on it. I'll NEVER change my mind and my heart will always sink when I see a tame Tokay. It's just how my head is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 18, 2017)

Finally managed to get a few pics of Zeus. Couldn't get full body shots but I'm not bothered. I'm just chuffed to get some of the handsome fella.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 12, 2017)

Always glad to see some videos of Zeus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 13, 2017)

I love the glare he gives them before snapping one up  reminds me of the way my male Leo eats his

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 13, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> I love the glare he gives them before snapping one up  reminds me of the way my male Leo eats his


Leo's are phenomenal to watch eating. The tail rattle and that "smile" they give. They look really chuffed about what they've just devoured.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 13, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Leo's are phenomenal to watch eating. The tail rattle and that "smile" they give. They look really chuffed about what they've just devoured.


For some reason, only my female does the tail shake and only with crickets. Apollo (Male) just stares the food down like Zeus, then chomps away. Then again, he is a big fella and doesn't chase down food like Arya does. I think I posted a video of her and the tail wag in my non-tarantula thread... If not I really should

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 13, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> For some reason, only my female does the tail shake and only with crickets. Apollo (Male) just stares the food down like Zeus, then chomps away. Then again, he is a big fella and doesn't chase down food like Arya does. I think I posted a video of her and the tail wag in my non-tarantula thread... If not I really should


You should post more vids anyway if you're willing and able.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 13, 2017)

basin79 said:


> You should post more vids anyway if you're willing and able.


Definitely willing, my phone is not the best at recording, or maybe I just don't have a steady hand lol I am still learning how to use my brand new DSLR though. Once I figure that out I might even be able to post some good quality videos. Since you post so many, how do you manage to feed tarantulas and hold the camera at the same time? I am always so focused on feeding that the angle gets skewed away.

EDIT: Just remembered that I did not post the video because I have to upload to youtube first lol One of these days I will have to find time to sit at the computer and upload all of my videos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jun 13, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> Definitely willing, my phone is not the best at recording, or maybe I just don't have a steady hand lol I am still learning how to use my brand new DSLR though. Once I figure that out I might even be able to post some good quality videos. Since you post so many, how do you manage to feed tarantulas and hold the camera at the same time? I am always so focused on feeding that the angle gets skewed away.


I use my phone to record videos and my camera to take pics. 

Some of my vids are absolutely terrible. The ones I can use both hands are OK though as I can easily tap the screen to focus, increase/decrease the flash and zoom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 13, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I use my phone to record videos and my camera to take pics.
> 
> Some of my vids are absolutely terrible. The ones I can use both hands are OK though as I can easily tap the screen to focus, increase/decrease the flash and zoom.


So far all of yours I've seen have been great. Though I definitely know what you mean, using both hands is easier for me. I've occasionally had the wife do the recording when I'm handling some of the more intense or sensitive activities. She tends to watch with her eyes not the camera however lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Leila (Jun 28, 2017)

I love the second take down! Brilliant one, Zeus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 28, 2017)

Leila said:


> I love the second take down! Brilliant one, Zeus!


Aye. He gave that one a beating on the glass.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 8, 2017)

One small step for a gecko, one giant leap for geckokind

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> One small step for a gecko, one giant leap for geckokind


I'll hopefully be able to record the attack next time.


----------



## keks (Jul 9, 2017)

He tricked you ^^.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 9, 2017)

keks said:


> He tricked you ^^.


That isn't hard to do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## keks (Jul 9, 2017)

basin79 said:


> That isn't hard to do.


Oh no, come on .. Geckos are like spiders, they can be very fast in case of food . I had Mniarogecko chahoua. Seemed to be a very lazy pet rock, except I put crickets in the terrarium, then he became very fast.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 9, 2017)

keks said:


> I had Mniarogecko chahoua. Seemed to be a very lazy pet rock, except I put crickets in the terrarium, then he became very fast.


Sounds just like my relationship with food.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## basin79 (Jul 9, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Sounds just like my relationship with food.


I could have typed that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79 (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Jul 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 13, 2017)

Crunch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Sep 15, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Zeus eating a couple of moths.


What species of moths? Are they good feeders?


----------



## basin79 (Sep 15, 2017)

MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf said:


> What species of moths? Are they good feeders?


Wax moths. I just let some wax worms pupate and hatch.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 20, 2017)

Really chuffed at how his enclosure as come on.


Put a couple of live plants in.








How they've grown. Enough to take the fake one out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Nov 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Nov 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Prophet (Nov 27, 2017)

That is a nice looking gecko. I use to have several leopards. It made me laugh everytime they would eat b/c they are just comical.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 27, 2017)

Prophet said:


> That is a nice looking gecko. I use to have several leopards. It made me laugh everytime they would eat b/c they are just comical.
> View attachment 258899


I love the way leopards wiggle their tails before pouncing. Plus the look of sheer delight on their faces whilst they eat is truly special.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prophet (Nov 27, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I love the way leopards wiggle their tails before pouncing. Plus the look of sheer delight on their faces whilst they eat is truly special.


Indeed


----------



## Dawnes1221 (Nov 28, 2017)

Just want to add love the plant growth, coming along nicely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 4, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


I really appreciate the way the locust bent its leg over its back to poke at Zeus' head. I wish I was flexible enough to poke people in the head with my foot when they're annoying me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 4, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I really appreciate the way the locust bent it's leg over it's back to poke at Zeus' head. I wish I was flexible enough to poke people in the head with my foot when they're annoying me.



Aye, it'd be handy.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## basin79 (Dec 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prophet (Dec 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


that sure is a cool, healthy looking gecko..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 26, 2017)

Prophet said:


> that sure is a cool, healthy looking gecko..


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Feb 23, 2018)

Out of curiousity what is the reason for it looking so blue in the video vs. white in the photo? 

Also curious how you came up with that signature.


----------



## basin79 (Feb 23, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> Out of curiousity what is the reason for it looking so blue in the video vs. white in the photo?
> 
> Also curious how you came up with that signature.


The bane of my life. My bloody phone makes loads of videos blue. It drives me crazy. Everything can be fine and then I'll get a bit closer and BAM. BLUE. I take pics with my actual camera.

The avatar is the Amazon basin ETB I just to own Athena. Sadly she developed a growth and had to be put down.  But that's her and she's the reason I call myself basin.


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Feb 23, 2018)

basin79 said:


> The bane of my life. My bloody phone makes loads of videos blue. It drives me crazy. Everything can be fine and then I'll get a bit closer and BAM. BLUE. I take pics with my actual camera.
> 
> The avatar is the Amazon basin ETB I just to own Athena. Sadly she developed a growth and had to be put down.  But that's her and she's the reason I call myself basin.


Your avatar is beautiful but I meant the reference to The Shining with words I don't remember from the movie or book.


----------



## basin79 (Feb 23, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> Your avatar is beautiful but I meant the reference to The Shining with words I don't remember from the movie or book.


Ah you mean my signature? Yeah that's from the film when Jack's at the bar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 2, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Mar 22, 2018)

I gotta stop coming to this place, now I want a gecko.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darren0985 (Apr 26, 2018)

Love Tokays they always get a bad rap but I know plenty of people with hand tame ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 26, 2018)

Darren0985 said:


> Love Tokays they always get a bad rap but I know plenty of people with hand tame ones


Zeus isn't. I'd sooner have him spirited. I like him to be the boss in his enclosure.


----------



## Darren0985 (Apr 26, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Zeus isn't. I'd sooner have him spirited. I like him to be the boss in his enclosure.


I had one that bit my arm pit, jumped on to our Rottweiler then chased the cat across the floor. The little bugger was only six inches long haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Apr 26, 2018)

Darren0985 said:


> I had one that bit my arm pit, jumped on to our Rottweiler then chased the cat across the floor. The little bugger was only six inches long haha


I had a previous one bite me and hang on for an hour. Bloody hell he hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 15, 2018)

basin79 said:


>


He sounds like he has the hiccups

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Jun 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Jun 27, 2018)

I like the looks of your tokay.  I'm hoping I find some that look like him in the states.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 28, 2018)

Rowdy Hotel said:


> I like the looks of your tokay.  I'm hoping I find some that look like him in the states.


All natural male Tokay geckos should look like Zeus. Females aren't as colourful. Some mornings I'll find him looking much darker but by night time he's always bright. Fantastic lizards.


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Jun 30, 2018)

basin79 said:


> All natural male Tokay geckos should look like Zeus. Females aren't as colourful. Some mornings I'll find him looking much darker but by night time he's always bright. Fantastic lizards.



They do vary in color a bit depending on where they are from it seems. I have some that are very dark almost granite colored and others that are very light almost pastel color with little spots.

All were wild caught so they so vary a bit.

I'm hoping to get more blue ones with red spots in my collection.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Jun 30, 2018)

They should be more popular than they are. Like many reptiles in the hobby they seem to only catch on if morphs start getting produced.

There are some tokay morphs but I don't really care for them, I tend to prefer a good looking wild type. 

There seem to be some fertility issues with females, especially those caught in the wild.

.......

Or maybe people just don't like them because wild ones have a mean streak. I don't mind them being so defensive since it's understandable.

Most will bark and bluff when they go to bite.

I do have one big male who will try to bite no questions asked if you get your hand within a foot of his head. I do get more nervous cleaning his tank than I ever did with any of my pokies


He's actually my favorite!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 30, 2018)

Rowdy Hotel said:


> They should be more popular than they are. Like many reptiles in the hobby they seem to only catch on if morphs start getting produced.
> 
> There are some tokay morphs but I don't really care for them, I tend to prefer a good looking wild type.
> 
> ...


Zeus my male is CB and has the famous short temper. It's this that I LOVE about Tokay's. I would NEVER dream of taming 1 down. For me personally it'd be like taking away their soul. 

I've seen the morphs and think they look terrible. If a wild type Tokay was normally green and they produced a blue with orange spotted morph the world would be falling over themselves to own one. Crazy.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Jul 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## antinous (Oct 9, 2018)

Very beautiful Tokay! I used to look after a pair a while back, nasty little things bite me whenever they got the chance, but they sure were amazing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Nov 26, 2018)

Managed to get my phone in his enclosure to nab a pic of Zeus shedding.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Dec 21, 2018)

Up close and personal with the old velcro toes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Bigme213 (Dec 29, 2018)

Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 26, 2019)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jan 26, 2019)

basin79 said:


>


Testy. Testy 
Actually, I think reptiles are pretty pathetic looking when they she'd. They are cranky, and glare at you with the LEAVE ME ALONE warning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (Apr 11, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 11, 2019)

He protecc
He attacc
But most importantly




He want his snacc

Also why is it that geckos always puse before eating? Even if you plce the food item right in front of them they just pause and for 14 seconds and lunge...it looks like they’re almost assessing the situation before they decide to make a move or something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jun 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc (Jun 12, 2019)

basin79 said:


>


I used to have one of these living in my courtyard garden.  Absolutely gorgeous creature, but man, it would actually wake you up at night with its vocalization.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 12, 2019)

FrDoc said:


> I used to have one of these living in my courtyard garden.  Absolutely gorgeous creature, but man, it would actually wake you up at night with its vocalization.


I love Zeus calling. Always makes me smile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 12, 2019)

basin79 said:


>


I've wanted one of these for ages, and I finally have an unused Zoomed enclosure. Been thinking about picking one up after I move, but my main worry is keeping them humid enough given my climate. Are they particularly delicate? Sturdiness is a must for my animals, hence why I love NW terrestrials so much.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 12, 2019)

EulersK said:


> I've wanted one of these for ages, and I finally have an unused Zoomed enclosure. Been thinking about picking one up after I move, but my main worry is keeping them humid enough given my climate. Are they particularly delicate? Sturdiness is a must for my animals, hence why I love NW terrestrials so much.


Tokay's aren't delicate. I have about 4 inches of sub in with Zeus that I keep damp due to having live plants now. I spray now and again he has a full water dish. I have covered the mesh lid pretty much though. I just have a space for the UV bulb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 8, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Snark (Sep 8, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Tokay's aren't delicate.


Sitting at my computer one evening when I heard a weird rattling thumping sound out in the carport. It repeated every few seconds to about a minute. After about 15 minutes I gave up trying to work and went to investigate. Up on the wall on top of a window frame a hefty Tokay had a small rat in it's mouth about as long and a little more bulky than the geck. The rat was struggling. The Tokay would pause then slam the rat about, banging it and the Tokay's head against the wall. Eventually that razor sharp bony ridge did it's job, partially cutting the rat in half. 
Definitely not delicate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 9, 2019)

The Snark said:


> Sitting at my computer one evening when I heard a weird rattling thumping sound out in the carport. It repeated every few seconds to about a minute. After about 15 minutes I gave up trying to work and went to investigate. Up on the wall on top of a window frame a hefty Tokay had a small rat in it's mouth about as long and a little more bulky than the geck. The rat was struggling. The Tokay would pause then slam the rat about, banging it and the Tokay's head against the wall. Eventually that razor sharp bony ridge did it's job, partially cutting the rat in half.
> Definitely not delicate.


I sometimes give Zeus a F/T mouse and he still shakes the hell out of them and smacks them against things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Sep 9, 2019)

basin79 said:


> sometimes give Zeus a F/T mouse and he still shakes the hell out of them and smacks them against things.


Pretty violent and brutal. I assume that is how they cut the prey up into small enough chunks to swallow. Probably cuts through some bones as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 9, 2019)

basin79 said:


> I sometimes give Zeus a F/T mouse and he still shakes the hell out of them and smacks them against things.





The Snark said:


> Sitting at my computer one evening when I heard a weird rattling thumping sound out in the carport. It repeated every few seconds to about a minute. After about 15 minutes I gave up trying to work and went to investigate. Up on the wall on top of a window frame a hefty Tokay had a small rat in it's mouth about as long and a little more bulky than the geck. The rat was struggling. The Tokay would pause then slam the rat about, banging it and the Tokay's head against the wall. Eventually that razor sharp bony ridge did it's job, partially cutting the rat in half.
> Definitely not delicate.


Can see why people call them tree crocodiles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 9, 2019)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Can see why people call them tree crocodiles


Aye, I call Zeus my little tree crocodile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 9, 2019)

The Snark said:


> Pretty violent and brutal. I assume that is how they cut the prey up into small enough chunks to swallow. Probably cuts through some bones as well?


I think it's just to "kill" them. Zeus swallows them whole. Although with larger prey it'd work. Like a croc doing a death roll.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 9, 2019)

basin79 said:


> I sometimes give Zeus a F/T mouse and he still shakes the hell out of them and smacks them against things.


Like a terrier shaking the rat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (Nov 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Feral (Nov 15, 2019)

I love Zeus, especially his wicked little smile!

He eats crickets and mealworms exactly the same way I eat brownies and Doritos, just kinda throw myself at them face first as hard as I can.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 15, 2019)

Feral said:


> I love Zeus, especially his wicked little smile!
> 
> He eats crickets and mealworms exactly the same way I eat brownies and Doritos, just kinda throw myself at them face first as hard as I can.


Zeus is an all in kind of chap once he's decided. It's a good life skill. Decide what you want then get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 22, 2019)

Zeus's tootsies. Not sharp as I wasn't actually focusing on them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Dec 7, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Zeus's tootsies. Not sharp as I wasn't actually focusing on them.



Wish you were stateside and had some of his babies!


----------



## basin79 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rowdy Hotel said:


> Wish you were stateside and had some of his babies!


Surely Tokay's aren't hard to come by in the states?


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Dec 7, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Surely Tokay's aren't hard to come by in the states?


They are still abundant and cheap as WC imports, but over the years the location for where they are imported from has changed and the more recent imports don't look as good to me as the ones from 20 years ago did.

The newer imports tend to have a smaller adult size and not colored as nicely.
They have more slate grey undertones as well.

When I was a kid I would often see brilliantly colored tokays that were big and had a powder blue color with bright red spots.

Nowadays those are harder to find.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rowdy Hotel said:


> They are still abundant and cheap as WC imports, but over the years the location for where they are imported from has changed and the more recent imports don't look as good to me as the ones from 20 years ago did.
> 
> The newer imports tend to have a smaller adult size and not colored as nicely.
> They have more slate grey undertones as well.
> ...


Aye, after I posted on this thread I saw your thread and posted on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 10, 2019)

I spy with my little eye.................


----------



## basin79 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## basin79 (Feb 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 14, 2021)

It's world lizard day so re-edited some pics of Zeus as it's nigh on impossible to get pics of him. 






And here he is grabbing a juicy Pachnoda grub from earlier in the week. 

View attachment IMG_2002.MP4

Reactions: Love 1


----------

